# [mk4]Rotor bolt question



## Van1.8T (Jun 8, 2005)

Anyone know the size of the one screw that hold the front rotors? Seems to be mine is phillips and is immpossible to get off. Seems i need to drill them anyway thanks for info. Hope to get my r32 front brakes on soon.


----------



## Banditt007 (Oct 23, 2002)

*Re: [mk4]Rotor bolt question (Van1.8T)*

take a sharp punch that fits in the center of the cross of the screw head, and slam the punch w/ a good sized hammer/mini sledge. then use your screw driver should come right out.
If it dosent the only reason it is there is so the rotor does notmove in relation to the hub, so its easier to line up the holes on the wheel w/ the hub rather than the hub staying in one spot, the rotor trying to move and the wheel moving.
W/ that being said if you are replacing your rotors put on some eye protection and slam the oppositte side of the rotor that the screw is on...should come shooting off.


----------



## Van1.8T (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: [mk4]Rotor bolt question (Banditt007)*

Ill give it a try this weekend. Was just wondering about the screw size since i would have to replace it. Trying the screwdriver thing couple times lost countless screw drives R.i.p loves those guys like family. Anyway thanks i guess worst comes to worst ill drill it through and head to lowes or homedepot. Thanks again for info


----------



## Banditt007 (Oct 23, 2002)

*Re: [mk4]Rotor bolt question (Van1.8T)*

if you are getting new rotors they will come w/ the screws, i have a few of the screws (new) kicking around if you want to send me a couple of bucks i'll send them over.


----------



## machschnelGTI (Jun 28, 2004)

*Re: [mk4]Rotor bolt question (Banditt007)*

Its a standard M6 metric screw with a countersunk phillips head. The proper way to get the screw out is with an impact driver (the kind you smack with a hammer, not the kind you use with compressed air). They are available at sears for about $25


----------



## 2 doors (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: [mk4]Rotor bolt question (machschnelGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *machschnelGTI* »_Its a standard M6 metric screw with a countersunk phillips head. The proper way to get the screw out is with an impact driver (the kind you smack with a hammer, not the kind you use with compressed air). They are available at sears for about $25

That is a good idea - I wish I had one of those. I just did mine this weekend. A couple of the screws didn't budge with a regular screwdriver, so I took a #2 phillips bit, put it into a 1/4" hex socket attached to a 1/4" drive little breaking bar. That gave me enough torque to break them free. Even with that, I did strip one and ended up drilling the head off, so be careful and go slow.


----------



## Banditt007 (Oct 23, 2002)

*Re: [mk4]Rotor bolt question (2 doors)*

yeah the whole trick is, if you hammer it in the center, or just slam a screw driver w/ a hammer on it, it breaks it free and it unscrews w/o a problem. Its not about trying to get torque on it, you just have to impact it and then it unscrews like it was put on finger tight. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Van1.8T (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: [mk4]Rotor bolt question (Banditt007)*

all righty going to give it another try tommorrow just have to get new bolts. The reason i dont have new screws is because i bought the brakes straight off a wrecked r32







. Anyway i looked around impact drivers are around 70 for the cheapest. So im going to prolly drill or attempt to hammer it again. Thanks guys. about buying ur bolts they wouldnt arrive by tomorrow =/


----------

